# Rick Simpsonn's process of making hemp oil



## ozzydiodude

*Rick Simpsons process of making hemp oil

*Starting material:
I generally work with a pound or more of good grade hemp starting material. You can use just one ounce. An ounce will usually produce 3 or 4 grams of oil. The amount of oil produced per ounce of hemp will vary from strain to strain, but it all has that wonderful healing power.

*1 -* Place the completely dry starting material in a plastic bucket.*2 -* Dampen the material with the solvent you are using. Many solvents can be used. I like to use pure naphtha but it costs $500 for a 45-gallon drum. You can use 99% isopropyl alcohol, which you can find in your local drug stores. Alcohol absorbs more chlorophyll from the plant material than naphtha does. This gives oils made with alcohol a darker colour but does not diminish the potency of the oil to any noticeable degree. Ether, naphtha or butane and many other solvents can produce oils that are amber and transparent. Granted these clear oils do look better but dark oil can be just as potent. If the process is done properly, little or no solvent residue is left in the oil. I have been consuming oils produced using different solvents for eight years with no harmful effects. You will require about two gallons of solvent to strip the THC off one pound of dry starting material. 500 milliliters of solvent should be more than enough to strip the THC from one ounce of hemp starting material.
*3 -* Crush the plant material using a stick of clean untreated (chemical free) wood or some such device. Even though the starting material has been dampened with the solvent, you will find that the material can be readily crushed.
*4 -* Add solvent until the starting material is completely covered.
Use the stick to work the plant material. As you are doing this, the THC dissolves off the plant material into the solvent.
*5 -* Continue this process for about 3 minutes.
*6 -* Pour the solvent-oil mix off the plant material into another bucket. You have just stripped the plant material of about 80% of its THC.
*7 -* Second wash - again add solvent to the plant material and work it for another 3 minutes to get the other 20%.
*8 -* Pour this solvent-oil mix into the bucket containing the first mix that was poured off previously.
*9 -* Discard the twice-washed plant material.
*10 -* Pour the solvent-oil mix through a coffee filter into a clean container.
*11-* Boil the solvent off. I have found that a rice cooker will do this boil off very nicely. The one I have has two heat settings - high and low - and will hold over a half gallon (2.5 liters) of solvent-oil mix.
*12-* Add solvent-oil mix to the rice cooker until it is about ¾ full.
*
Make sure you are in a very well ventilated area and set up a fan to carry the solvent fumes away. The fumes are very flammable. Be sure to stay away from red-hot elements, sparks, cigarettes etc. that could ignite the fumes.*

*13 -* Plug the rice cooker in and set it on high heat.
*14 -* Continue adding solvent-oil mix as the level in the rice cooker decreases until it is all in the cooker.
*15 -* Add a few drops of water to the solvent-oil mix as the level comes down for the last time. The amount of water added depends on how much starting material you had in the beginning. If I am producing oil from a pound of good bud, I usually add about ten drops of water.
*16 -* When there is about one inch of solvent-oil-water mix left in the cooker, put on your oven mitts, pick the unit up and gently swirl the contents.
*17 -* Continue swirling until the solvent has been evaporated off. The few drops of water help release the solvent residue and protect the oil somewhat from too much heat. When the solvent has been boiled off, the cooker that I use automatically goes to low heat. This avoids any danger of overheating the oil. At no time should the temperature of the oil go over 290F degrees (140 C).
*18 -* Put on your oven mitts and remove the pot containing the oil from the rice cooker.
*19 -* Gently pour the oil into a small stainless steel container.
*20 -* Place this container in a dehydrator or put in on a gentle heating device such as a coffee warmer. It may take a few hours but the water and volatile turpines will be evaporated from the oil. When there is no longer any activity on the surface of the oil the medicine is ready for use.
*21 -* Pour the hot oil into a bottle; or as in the video suck it up into a plastic syringe. Putting the oil in a plastic syringe makes it very easy to dispense the medicine.
When the oil cools off it has the consistency of thick grease. Some strains will produce very thick oil and you may have trouble squeezing it out of the syringe. If this happens, place the syringe in warm water a few minutes prior to use.

Found at http://cannabisni.com/medicinal-cannabis-news/1194-how-to-make-hemp-oil-by-rick-simpson

video at hMPp://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KZXGH6mYr3Y


----------



## mojoganjaman

I follow the same procedure with a couple of twists....I posted my way in another thread...lemme go find it...)


and here it is...)

I've recently taken to eating my ISO oil...my method is similar to the ones presented here...I didn't read all 19 pages, but will add my .02...I chop my pound of bud in a blender so the majority is small chunks maybe a tad too big to roll a joint...it is dried for a couple days and then packaged up in plastic 200 gr tobacco containers about 3/4 full...these are tossed into the freezer along with about 3 gals of 99% ISO...I usually waait at least a week before I continue the process...when its time I fill the containers with ISO quickly and they go back into the freezer...I don't want any loss of "cold" while soaking the mix...I wait 20 mins then filter thru coffee filters into another 200 gr container...I repeat for every container...once I have enough THC-laced ISO I dump it into an electric wok I have set up in the front porch...I set the temp to low and keep watch on it as I finish filtering the rest of the containers...once all the containers are empty the wok is pretty much full...when the solution is almost ready for final cure I add a couple drops of water to the brew...this helps keep the THC from burning in the final stages of the cook...then the liquid is transferred into a glass bowl with a lid...I leave the lid loose or off for the final cure...I use a coffee maker heating plate for the finish...it takes a couple days and must be stirred to get all the ISO out or it tastes like ****...once its ready to consume I'll average about a 1/2 gr every evening...eases my back pain....relaxes my muscles and allows for a minimum of 5 hrs straight sleep...the previous 24 years have been spent waking every hour to change position to relieve my pain...not any more...and sleep has never been so glorious!!!...I also feed my Lab a drop in the morning to help with her hypothyroidism...have given friends small amounts to apply topically for skin cancer and diabetic ulcers...both were more than happy with the result...I also provide my chiropractor with batches as he has 1/2 a kidney left..he started eating it 2 months ago and looked like death warmed over...he returned to work this past month and looks much healthier...1 lb of decent bud will yield about 2 ounces of bliss...when smoked it is a knock-out...hope this helps someone...


mojo


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes

this should be stickied if it's not


----------



## mojoganjaman

I was gonna edit my post...but thought a new post would bring more readers in...a few things to add/explain....first the freezing...keeping things cold prevents chorophyll and other nasties from transferring to the iso...second...coffe maker...should of added that I use a mason jar ring to keep my container from sitting directly on the warmer element...don't want to burn this stuff til I'm ready...hope this clears things up a tad



mojo


----------



## Gooch

I have read that is better to use a grain alcohol rather then iso because iso is not food grade?


----------



## Locked

Gooch said:


> I have read that is better to use a grain alcohol rather then iso because iso is not food grade?



I just bought another 1.75 ml of Everclear because I feel the same way.


----------



## Gooch

Hamster do you use butane and flush it with everclear?


----------



## MightyMoh

i've made a batch of this myself, was incredibly strong. Easy to over do it!


----------



## Bongofury

I wonder why there is no mention of decarbing.


----------



## thacheese

Gooch said:


> Hamster do you use butane and flush it with everclear?



i've dissolved bho in grain, and cold filtered in frozen jars, it basically dewaxes it. (stronger)





... i'm betting that cooking at up to 290 in the rice cooker covers the decarbing step


----------



## Bongofury

thacheese said:


> ... i'm betting that cooking at up to 290 in the rice cooker covers the decarbing step



hmmm Very well could be thacheese. Anymore thoughts on my question of no mention of the decarb process?


----------



## thacheese

I personally decarb mine (or not if it's for dabbing) before applying the alcohol to the dry material, and when it's time to purge I use a pyrex, and boil it off at 175 deg in a ventilated area, and scrape it up with a razor. Comes out looking like gold.



Bongofury said:


> hmmm Very well could be thacheese. Anymore thoughts on my question of no mention of the decarb process?


----------



## grantsforcollege

nice process of making hemp oil


----------



## grass hopper

i would love to try a sample run with maybe a 1/4 lb. of top grade sugar leaves.(tons of trics). in the garage i found about a full quart of ACE "VM+P NAPHTHA pure. is this adequate?? bought this at ace hardware about 6 months ago. i am from mass. hard to find everclear i have been told. if my naphtha is not  correct, what is the cleanest solvent i can find in my area?? thanks!!


----------



## umbra

151 rum


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Grasshopper, do one of the neighboring state sell Everclear?  Your states are so small back there, it might be possible to drive to another state, without driving too far.  When I was in Idaho, I drove to Oregon to get Everclear.  Everclear has almost 25% more alcohol than 151, so it would probably be worth it if you could find it close.


----------



## thacheese

I use graves grain alcohol around here (190proof). If grain simply isn't available, you could try a brand like kleenextract or extractohol, they sell pure un-denatured alcohol. (un-denatured enthanol usp can also be found easily online) unfortunately, they are also much more expensive.



The Hemp Goddess said:


> Grasshopper, do one of the neighboring state sell Everclear?  Your states are so small back there, it might be possible to drive to another state, without driving too far.  When I was in Idaho, I drove to Oregon to get Everclear.  Everclear has almost 25% more alcohol than 151, so it would probably be worth it if you could find it close.


----------



## grass hopper

found out mass has been legal to sell 190 proof for 2 years now. i just started on a sample batch of rso. i have a couple questions.. do u close the rice cooker lid when boiling off the grain alcohol?? my temp is 136 degrees with the lid in the open position. also the video skipped the coffie pot to finish cooking off the oil. is it required to finish in a coffie pot as described in this post?? thanks!!!


----------



## grass hopper

been about 45 mins. cook time. temp is now  172 degrees. boiling and swirling rapidly. any hand holders around??    .....       also, after filtering oil thru coffie filter into rice cooker, i see alot of tan hash has been filtered out of oil??!! (TRAPPED IN COFFIE FILTER)..   can this be correct?? gonna save filtered out hash. (guessing 5 to 10 grams when dry). how many trics could be left for rso using 1/2 lb. of high graDE TRIM??  somehow just doesn"t appear correct.. thanks


----------



## Rosebud

GH, i have never used a rice cooker. Do you have a coffee warmer? If so pour it into that with the hash you have and stir and cook off all the booze.  I use syringes to put the oil in.


----------



## grass hopper

thanks rose!! i added hash in. i now have about 6 ounces of black/dark green liquid on the coffie pot. it is steaming lightly and oh so sticky. when is it time to call it done?? do u wait till its a solid or a heavy grease. THANKS


----------



## Rosebud

It has to be liquid enough to go in a syringe. Heavy grease I guess. Black tar.  Only not really black, but looks black.


----------



## grass hopper

IT SEEMS TO HAVE BURNED down to several ounces of black bubbly heavy liquid. it bubbles now but seems to be done evaporating. i just dont know. gonna simmer a lil bit and try and find video. thanks rose.


----------



## Rosebud

Take it off now.


----------



## Rosebud

How much did you start with?


----------



## Rosebud

If you started with an ounce you would get about 5-8 grams of oil.


----------



## Rosebud

If you have several ounces of oil, it isn't done.  Do you have a picture? want my cell number?


----------



## grass hopper

Rosebud said:


> If you have several ounces of oil, it isn't done. Do you have a picture? want my cell number?


 
so kind rose!! yes, i was a little panicky. well it finally stopped all activity, no boiling etc. my sweety said its done!. it is a heavy motor oil when hot but quickly turned into greasy tar when cooling. looks just the way it did on video. tastes a little burn in throat.  i used (2) 1 3/4 liter bottles of graves grain alcohol.  also about 3/4 lb. of high thc, sugar leaves, pop buds.  results were about 3/4 of a liquid ounce or 25cc. of rso..   sound right rose?????


----------



## Rosebud

I used to do it that way, it will be fine. yay... i know the panic.  Um.. Now i just cover the herb with the booze..not much over the top..maybe 1/2 inch over, less to cook off.

Yes, that does sound just right. I figure a pound of herb does an ounce of oil.. so your right in there.
BE CAREFUL tasting it... What strain did you use.. It is very strong.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes,,be careful or you will become a Zombie.  Will kick your butt,,yes it will.


----------



## grass hopper

thanks rose! i used a mix of 40+/- strains saved over several years. do u crush it with a stick? i used a 1 by 1 piece of rough pine for 3 or 4 minutes.     do u 2nd wash??  last, theres gotta be a better (larger holes) filter than a coffie filter. that coffie filter took out ALOT of tan colored hash from the final product. (as i mentioned earlier).   i added it back in only to screen it back out because it seemed it was gonna stay pieces of solid, mixed with the beautiful black oil. the tan colored hash turned black quickly. anyway success!!! thanks so much again..


----------

